# Frage



## Ismariel (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi@all,
hab ne Frage wegen D3 weil seit langen bin ich am überlegen bei D3 ne Gilde zu Gründen.

Ist das wie in Wow das man da Unterschriften braucht oder wie erstellt man seinen Clan oder seine Gilde in D3??

Jemand Erfahrung gemacht im 2 Teil vielleicht???

Wäre schön wenn ihr noch postet was man alles noch so braucht für ne erfolgreiche und nette Gilde


----------



## Jorn (15. Oktober 2011)

Es gab in D2 keine Ingameunterstützung für Gilden (Clans), auch für D3 habe ich dazu noch nichts gefunden ob das vielleicht über das neue Battle.Net dann geht. 
Viele Spieler haben auch die Meinung, dass ein Spiel wie D3, welches keine offene Welt hat, keine Gilden braucht. Sehe ich nun anders, aber ist ja Geschmackssache^^


----------



## Ismariel (16. Oktober 2011)

Also wird das nicht wie in Wow sein Tank DD und Heal ?

Weil ich war am überlegen brauch man ne HP für D3 als Gilde und muß man da nen Ts Server stellen??


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2011)

Diese Tank/DD/Heal-Einteilung gab es in D2 nicht und wird es in D3 auch nicht geben.

Jeder macht Schaden und sollte aufpassen, dass er nicht aus den Latschen kippt.

Ein TS könnte brauchbar sein. Bedenke aber: Eine Gruppe besteht aus max. 4 Leuten.


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2011)

Am besten schaust Du Dir einfach mal ein paar Videos zu D2 oder D3 an Ismael. Diablo kann man gar nicht mit WoW vergleichen. Im Prinzip machts keinen Unterschied, ob man allein oder zu acht unterwegs ist (oder was dazwischen). Schlussendlich spielt jeder für sich. Andere Leute heilen kann man auch nicht. Diablo ist eher ein Jäger und Sammler-Spiel, als ein Gruppenspiel. Drum finde ich persönlich auch ne Gilde überflüssig.


----------



## jolk (17. Oktober 2011)

Ismariel schrieb:


> hab ne Frage wegen D3 weil seit langen bin ich am überlegen bei D3 ne Gilde zu Gründen.
> 
> Ist das wie in Wow das man da Unterschriften braucht oder wie erstellt man seinen Clan oder seine Gilde in D3??



bin ich irgendwie mehrere monate im koma gewesen oder planst du lappalien für etwas was erst in einem viertel jahr oder so erscheint?



hatte in Diablo 2 mehr oder weniger eine "Gilde", sprich wir haben uns alle vor unsere charakternamen ein kürzel geschrieben und waren immer im gleichen channel.
Vorteile:
-Name wird nicht weggenommen (Bei diablo 2 war es so, dass wenn man ~99 tage mit einem char nicht spielt läuft er ab und sofern, ein anderer spieler den namen dann verwendet, wird der abgelaufene char gelöscht)
-schneller freundes freunde gefunden/ hatte immer welche von denen man wusste, dass sie einen nicht übers ohr ziehen
das wars auch schon...


----------

